# My new M&P-45acp



## 10mm Sonny (Jan 5, 2007)

Black with ambi-safety









With my M&P9c


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

I have not seen one with that safety. How does that work?


----------



## 10mm Sonny (Jan 5, 2007)

Kind of looks dorky in the pictures. But in person its a very simple and non-intrusive design. I like it. If parts become available, I would like to add it to my M&P9c.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Looking good there Sonny. You got a couple of fine guns there and good luck with them.

Best Baldy.


----------



## rx7dryver (Jan 17, 2007)

How well does the M&P 45 shoot? What does the saftey block/disable?

How much are they going for? My dealer wanted $599 for one. That seemed a little high.


----------



## Dreadnought (Nov 9, 2006)

Maximo said:


> I have not seen one with that safety. How does that work?


I think it's the same as a 1911 safety. I saw one at my LGS, it had been there for only two days as of last Wednesday, but I didn't try out the functionality of it because I felt it may drive me to do something I would regret (like trade a gun or two for it). I shot a buddie's .40 and it was a sweet shooter in .40 cal., I can't wait to try one in .45 ACP. Though, I would prefer the model without the safety.


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

I don't think the safety blocks the slide like that of a 1911. I thought only the desert tan ones were going to feature the safety.


----------



## 10mm Sonny (Jan 5, 2007)

The safety blocks the trigger bar from moving rearward during trigger pull. (M&P-45 on the left, M&P9c on the right.)
In this picture the safety is off/down position.










The safety block is in red, and the part of the trigger bar is in blue.


----------



## Richard (May 8, 2006)

¿Cómo usted dice informe de la gama? What am I trying to say? RANGE REPORT! Regards, Richard


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Living in the sticks as I do, I haven't been able to put one in my hand yet. I am wondering if the grip is the same as the M&P9 or not. It looks like you have both so please advise us.

Thanks :smt1099


----------



## handgunnewbie (Oct 20, 2006)

hey sonny do you know if they make the m & p in 9mm with the ambi-safety


----------



## MAN WITH A GUN (May 24, 2007)

*My New M&p*

Went to buy a GLOCK 30 and fell in love with the S&W .45ACP M&P pistol. There are two flavors, without and with thumb safety.

Tried both and took back the one WITH the safety lever since it serves no useful prupose for me and rubs my side raw when carried.

The new .45 M&P is a real shooter too. I have one in .40 cal which is not fun to shoot due to the brisk recoil. The .45 is more of a push than a snap like the 40.

The M&P carries well with one in the tube and ten (10) in the clip/mag ( I love the screams of the purists who worry over little things ) and the business end looks like the gate to hell. Very impressive.

Being a lefty, I switched the mag release (clip release) to the starboard side and loaded it with 11, 165 grn Power Ball loads for social intercourse.

Now, I have to find some more clip/mags for it.

I wish for all a safe and restful Memorial Day.

Please give a thought to those who made it all possible to enjoy and are not with us.

Semper Fi


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

I really like the looks of that gun. Do ya' reckon we can get S&W to make in 10mm? Will it only hold 10 rds. in the mag.? Is that the max. or is that only for Kalifornia, etc.? :smt028


----------

